# Films You Liked by Genre



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Name a film or films you enjoyed in each genre:

Action
Adventure
Comedy
Crime/Gangster
Drama
Epics/Historical
Horror
Musicals
Sci-Fi
War/Anti-War
Westerns
Biographical
Chick Flicks
Detective/Mystery
Disaster
Fantasy
Guy Films
Weepers
Romance
Road
Sports
Supernatural
Thriller/Suspense
Animated
British
Children/Family Friendly
Classic Films
Cult Films
Documentary


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry if I come across as a goody two-shoes, but I like to go with the critics and that's just who I am! 

Action: Seven Samurai

Adventure: Jules and Jim

Comedy: City Lights

Crime/Gangster: The Godfather

Drama: Gone with the Wind

Epics/Historical: Andrei Rublev (also my favorite film!)

Horror: King Kong (1933)

Musicals: West Side Story

Sci-Fi: E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial

War/Anti-War: Lawrence of Arabia

Westerns: Once Upon a Time in the West

Biographical: Citizen Kane

Chick Flicks: Groundhog Day (my favorite modern romance film, not sure that it qualifies as a chick-flick)

Detective/Mystery: Laura

Disaster: On the Beach

Fantasy: The Wizard of Oz

Guy Films: The Shawshank Redemption

Weepers: Schindler's List

Romance: Casablanca

Road: It Happened One Night

Sports: Raging Bull

Supernatural: It's a Wonderful Life

Thriller/Suspense: Vertigo

Animated: Pinocchio

British: The Red Shoes

Children/Family Friendly: The Red Balloon

Classic Films: (let's do a silent, since I've already put down a number of classics) The Passion of Joan of Arc

Cult Films: The Night of the Hunter

Documentary: Shoah


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Goodness me! Can I combine some of these?

Action / Adventure
_Jurrassic Park_

Comedy
_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ (of course)

Crime/Gangster/Detective/Mystery
not my cuppa

Drama
?

Epics/Historical
_Excalibur_ (could fit fantasy but is certainly epic.)

Horror
_Alien_

Musicals_
Tommy_

Sci-Fi
_2001: a space odyssey_

War/Anti-War
_Saving Private Ryan_

Westerns
_The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_

Biographical
_Immortal Beloved_

Chick Flicks
oh please

Disaster
meh

Fantasy
_The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy (but then as a purest I was disappointed in much of it.)

Guy Films
what is a guy film?

Weepers
_Day of the Dolphin_ (I seriously warn people away from this. Breaks my heart just thinking about it.)

Romance
?

Road / Sports
Not sure I'm following what these mean

Supernatural
_The Changeling_ (or _The Exorcist_? No, I'll stick with _The Changeling_.)

Thriller/Suspense
_North by Northwest_

Animated
_Fantastic Planet_

British
?

Children/Family Friendly
?

Classic Films
_La Belle et la Bête_

Cult Films
?

Documentary
?

I'll have to get back to you on the question marks.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I am cutting several genres and instead going with my favorites in a few:

Action : Braveheart

Adventure : Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark 

Comedy : Spinal Tap

Drama : American Beauty

Sci-Fi : 2001: A Space Odyssey 

War : Apocalypse Now

Mockumentary : Spinal Tap

Horror : Signs (may classify in the following)

Mystery : Seven

Fantasy : Fellowship of the Ring

Thriller : There Will Be Blood

Animated : Wall-E / Robin Hood 

Cult : Back to the Future / The Sandlot (uncertain about the classification?)

Documentary : Stand By Me (yes)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

"British" is a genre? Who knew?! Why no "American" genre? - they seem popular.

I agree with Weston - meh is a classic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2015)

Action Crouching Tiger
Adventure Bourne Trilogy
Comedy Duck Soup
Crime/Gangster In Bruges
Drama Birdman
Horror Alien
Musicals Cabaret
Sci-Fi Moon
War/Anti-War Paths of Glory
Chick Flicks Chicken Run
Disaster Koyaanisqatsi
Cult Films Donnie Darko


...genres are difficult!

In Bruges is a sad, funny, guy movie that features gangsters and has adventure to go with the drama, a bit surreal, and overall a real cult classic. Epic!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

> Chick Flicks Chicken Run


 :lol:

Action - Jurassic Park

Comedy - South Park The Movie

Crime/Gangster - Godfather Part II

Drama - Gone with the Wind

Horror - 28 Days Later

Musicals - Moulin Rouge

Sci-Fi - 2001

War/Anti-War - All Quiet on the Western Front

Chick Flicks - Bridget Jones

Disaster - The Poseiden Adventure

Cult Films - The Medusa Touch

Animated - The Wind Rises / Howl's Moving Castle

Fantasy - Lord of the Rings Trilogy

Probably missed loads out that I prefer but such is life.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Action - Conan the Barbarian
Adventure - The Princess Bride
Comedy - Bringing up Baby
Crime/Gangster - High Sierra
Drama - Citizen Kane
Epics/Historical - Andrei Rublev
Horror - The Wicker Man
Musicals - The Wizard of Oz
Sci-Fi - Quatermass and the Pit
War/Anti-War - La Grande Illusion
Westerns - Red River
Biographical - Ludwig II
Chick Flicks - All About Eve
Detective/Mystery - The Big Sleep
Disaster - can't think of any... does Die Hard qualify? Or One, Two, Three for a social disaster?
Fantasy - La Belle et la Bete
Guy Films - Hard to Kill
Weepers - umm... Ordet?
Romance - Sunrise
Road - Dead Man
Sports - the Olympia films by Riefenstahl, even though I haven't even seen them!
Supernatural - Vampyr
Thriller/Suspense - Shadow of a Doubt
Animated - Princess Mononoke
British - Kind Hearts and Coronets
Children/Family Friendly - Fantasia
Classic Films - all of them
Cult Films - Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Documentary - none of them. Or Spinal Tap, if a "mockumentary" counts.


----------

